# What a difference some nice grips make



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

They're here!!!!

Sarge's (The Finer Grain) handcrafted bobtail Afzelia Xylay "tweeners" with satin finish for my '09 CBOB.

There were so many great choices of wood available from Ryan but I kept coming back to the Afzelia Xylay and the "3D" vein effect they provide. Plus the notion of slimmed down grips that still used the standard grip bushings and screws, as well as still providing a security lip over the plunger tube, really appealed to me and my hand. Fit and finish are exceptional. Combine that wood and that grip style and I have nirvana!




























...and an updated "group" shot of my JMBrowning pistols. Note that all the 1911s have smooth grips too. The BHPs wear finely checkered Spegel grips.










Grip material clockwise from top left: super curly makore, faux ivory, afzelia xylay, dark cocobolo, Madagascar rosewood, white cocobolo


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful I do say so myself. :smt033


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet I just ordered 3 sets today. mine we all snake skin though:numbchuck:


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bukwild CTO2 said:


> sweet I just ordered 3 sets today. mine we all snake skin though:numbchuck:


Ironically the afzelia is sometimes called Alligator Wood or Snakewood for reptile-like scale look.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking grips and a fine collection of pistols. Good luck with them all.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the grips you've bought - they are beautiful - wood looks great to me. 

I just installed a set of Crimson Trace Laser Grips model LG-401-P1-Custom, in Burlwood Finish with Front Activation on my Kimber 1911. They are very comfortable and work really well.


These are available from Crimson Trace, but cheaper from other websites, just "Google" Crimson Trace Laser Grips model LG-401-P1.

:smt1099


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Baldy / Dondavis3:

Thanks guys  I seem to be forever tweaking. I guess it's no wonder a local 'smith called me "Modification Bob" with all the mods I've done to my guns. This time though I'm just playing with some prototype BHP grips from an unnamed maker. I really do much prefer smooth grips to checkered


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bald1 said:


> Baldy / Dondavis3:
> 
> I really do much prefer smooth grips to checkered


I am with you on that. I hear way too many times why did I choose those drips. They won't grab. Well I like 'em and that is all that matters.

Good choice on your newest set.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

very nice indeed and kick a** collection


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Checkering hides the beauty of the wood. And I've never had problems holding onto a weapon with smooth grips installed. Almost all my 1911's have smooth grips on them. And the one that has a checkered grip is not a real 1911(Para P16).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Checkering hides the beauty of the wood. And I've never had problems holding onto a weapon with smooth grips installed. Almost all my 1911's have smooth grips on them. And the one that has a checkered grip is not a real 1911(Para P16).


I find that checkered 1911 grips slow my reloads down quite a bit.
The pistol has to be able to rotate smoothly in my hand through a few degrees, in order for my stubby thumb to hit the magazine release. This also positions the gun for a good view of the new magazine going in. Then, of course, I have to be able to rotate the pistol pack into my firing grip.
For me, only the backstrap and frontstrap should be checkered or stippled. I, too, prefer smooth grips.


----------

